# Solved: The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk0\DR0



## kjfrey55 (Oct 20, 2002)

My system has a Pentium 1.6GHz processor. The bus speed is 100. I have this hard drive (Western Digital WDC WD600BB-00CAA1 60GB) set up to dual boot to NT Server and W2K Pro (SP2). In both System Event Viewers I'm getting the following error messages more and more frequently. I also installed a second copy of Win2K (all three are on their own partitions) and that gets the errors also. 

Event Type: Error 
Event Source: Disk 
Event Category: None 
Event ID: 11 
Date: 10/20/2002 
Time: 12:10:36 PM 
User: N/A 
Computer: ZEUS 
Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk0\DR0. 
Data: 
0000: 04 01 22 00 01 00 72 00 .."...r. 
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À 
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........ 
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........ 
0020: 00 3c f7 ab 00 00 00 00 .<÷«.... 
0028: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........ 
0030: 00 00 00 00 2a 00 00 00 ....*... 
0038: 02 8f 00 00 03 08 04 00 ....... 
0040: 2a 00 00 55 fb 9e 00 00 *..Uû.. 
0048: 80 00 . 

1) searched the MS Knowledge base with nothing relevant being found 
2) diag'd the hard drive with mfg diag tool - no problems detected 
3) reinstalled drivers 
4) tried clean W2k install on new partition 
6) swapped ribbon cable 
7) swapped motherboard  went back to Frys and they swapped all my components to new bare bones case with same model motherboard. 

Basically I went from software (o/s, drivers) to component (hdd) to connector (ribbon cable) to motherboard controller. The system runs fine, which I should be grateful for, but murphy's law will surely make this problem manifest itself at a critical time. In the meantime, I'll just keep digging (and backing up frequently!) 

One of the most frustrating things is not being able to find a definitive source for these Event Viewer events. In the Microsoft KB, I put in the Event number, the error msg, the \device\harddisk0\dr0 portion and nothing even relevant comes up. Do you know of any definitive sites for the Event Viewer events? 

Any Ideas? 

Best regards, 

Ken Frey


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

have you tried here?

http://www.eventid.net/


----------



## Jeerajat (Sep 5, 2002)

have u installed sp 3 recently.

Or r u hard drives on a raid controller?

update the motherboard drivers


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

> This is the message:
> 
> thanks. I checked the site and there may be something there as it references Roxio EZ CD creator - i did have that on and took it off. Also, not sure wheter I'm using the Intel Mass Storage driver - do you know if that means the driver for the hard drive? or the controller perhaps. The driver I'm using is for the particular drive by Western Digital. I've tried updating it, but seems to be the most current. (I did reinstall it to no effect).


not at work to reseaarch this one....posting your private message in the hopes that someone else can answer you.


----------

